# "Wireless" Trailer or Vehicle Magnetic towing lights



## 67usmc (Jun 26, 2009)

Has anyone else used "wireless" trailer or vehicle magnetic towing lights? 

I purchased a set at Pepboy's auto parts store a couple of months ago for 149.00 and I must say they work pretty darn good. I used them on my boat and utility trailer last week and to pull my car behind my RV last month. You can strap them on or use the magnetic mounts on the bottoms. All you have to do is plug the transmitter into your towing vehicles trailer wiring plug and then mount the lights on your trailer or car. The transmitter then sends the brake - turn signals and running lights information to the wireless tow lights. Total hook up time for me was less then 1 minute. I will let you know in a couple of months how they are working out. 

Let me know if anyone else has a set of these.. 

P.S. I also found these same lights on the JCWhitney.com and WirelessTowLights.com web sites for those of you who do not have a Pepboys close.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I havent used them before, but have seen others using them and wondered how well they worked. Sounds great so far. These would be very handy to have around for anything like you mentioned, many small utility trailers and boat trailers do not have lights at all.

When you decide if they are good or not, head over to the product review section when you have time and let others know about them. :thumbup1:

Northern Tool has them too HERE


----------



## 67usmc (Jun 26, 2009)

ctFortner,
Yah, these are really nice and they are working great..


----------



## 67usmc (Jun 26, 2009)

I just found these same LED wireless tow lights on the U-Haul and Sears web sites. Here are the links below if anyone is interested... 

U-Haul: http://store.uhaul.com/Wiring__lights/Trailer_wiring__lights/Wireless_Tow-Lights_with_Magnetic_Mounts_Set

Sears: http://auto.sears.com/Product.htm?catalogId=10623&productId=2013751


----------



## cuzican (Aug 9, 2009)

This is good info. I have a boat trailer with the usual crappy wiring after being dunked in the water 347,000 times and I've been dreading re-wiring it. I think this might be a better way for me to go.


----------



## 67usmc (Jun 26, 2009)

*Hello Everyone,*

*My brother recently went into a "Northern Tool" store in Minnetonka MN. and found that they are also selling these Wireless Tow Lights in there stores. For the heck of it I checked on line and found that Northern Tool is also selling the wireless tow lights on there web site too. *

*Here is Northern Tools web site for anyone interested..*

*http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200322945_200322945*


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

These are not wireless but may be useful for some..

Magnetic Base Towing Lights - Item - Camping World


----------

